# Show Presentation...HELP!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Sew in plaits, a fine sheepskin numnah, a well fitting jacket, a nice velvet helmet, nice CLEAN horse, hair all pulled back under your helmet with no wispy bits...

I could go on for days!


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

please do, i recently got a new jacket, and because he has a white blanket i have a black numnah, i have a black, more suede than velvet i think, dublin helmet, not one of those show ones though. how do you sew in plaits? and how can i make Magnum look his best?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Sound like your off to a flying start!

Vasaline or baby oil around his eyes and muzzle (or you can get horse makeup) to highlight his best features and I use HEAPS of baby oil in their tail but you have to be careful as it attracts dirt  Blackened hooves look nice (or even oiled) With a coat of hair spray to shine! 

Heres a video on how to sew in plaits


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks! how would the baby oil/face makeup be applied correctly, i've seen it on but never seen it getting put on before, can you tell me how to do it?
That video is excellent! i normally do rosettes that sit on top of his neck, should i do the plaits laying against his neck instead? if i do that will i have to do a different number of them, normally have about 17 plaits, he has a thin mane, being an appy and all.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Heres a video  





 
Its all good! Number and size of plaits depends on the horses neck. If the horse thas a thin neck, less plaits and bulky plaits make the neck appear thicker and if the neck is thick, Smaller and more plaits  I like to do them laying on the side of the neck as I have seen most do


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

ok, thankyou so much! i have never done plaits laying against the neck before so will have to practice before the show!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Its all good 

And practice makes perfect!


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks PintoTess for all your help. i'll post how well we go on the weekend with plaiting practice!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Heres a video
> 
> Applying Make-Up To Your Horse's Face | horseland.com.au - YouTube
> 
> Its all good! *Number and size of plaits depends on the horses neck. If the horse thas a thin neck, less plaits and bulky plaits make the neck appear thicker and if the neck is thick, Smaller and more plaits*  I like to do them laying on the side of the neck as I have seen most do


well said pt! 

also note the length of your horses neck. if your horse has a long neck do bigger plaits otherwise smaller ones will make him look like a giraffe. same in reverse, don't do big plaits on a short neck as it will make his neck look really stubby!  also some gel or _pro plaits_ 'hairspray for manes and tails' work well if you put it in while your plaiting and after your done. this will help keep the hair neat and tidy. just like your own hair. 

if you have a skinny hood , they help sit the plaits down and keep them tidy over night. 

if your horse has white socks or face markings, baby powder or white grooming chalk will brighten them up.

for your hooves, if your horse is a native breed i would just get some clear hoof shine but if not ,black looks really good  

shine spray works wonders in tails and on the body. just be careful not to get it anywhere near the girth as it is slippery stuff!  baby oil does a good job too but attracts heaps of dirt. if you have a white or light coloured tail i wouldn't use baby oil. 

also another tip is too get one of them dust mit things from the super market and wipe your horse over with it before entering the ring. reaaaaaalllllyyy shines them up and removes dirt. 

you should be able to get most of this stuff from the local saddlery. 

lol, these are some of my tips and tricks, if you think of anything, feel free to ask me any questions.

happy grooming!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thought my show buddy would chip in here 

Oh and nice even quartermarks! A few designs to choose from but DO NOT do stars or love hearts! Nothing screams "cute and unsophisticated" when you want to look "neat and sophisticated" There is an art to these  Small checks on small rump, same story on a big one And sharksteeth look smart as well 
In saying that, 2 or 3 strips on top of the rump look good as well. Experiment!
I tried to find a few designs but mynet is playing up


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. Magnum is an appaloosa so I'd have to use clear hoof enamel. Also his markings include a spotted blanket so can't do the quarter marks. What is a skinny hood? He has a fairly good length of neck so I'll experiment with the plaits to see what looks best.
Also when doing face make up/baby oil, have seen a couple of different ways to do it. Do I go down the bones of his face or blend 'glasses', so to speak, into his face and do the edges of his muzzle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It all depends in the shape of his face and what you are using  Fair enough with the quarter marks hah


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I have baby oil, but was considering buying make up, I have some pics of him on here, don't know if there's any good ones of his face though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Baby oil isn't as easy to mess up as makeup is. I just do baby oil straight around the eyes and muzzle, down no bone lines or anything. It really is just personal prefernce


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Starshing said:


> Thanks guys. Magnum is an appaloosa so I'd have to use clear hoof enamel. Also his markings include a spotted blanket so can't do the quarter marks. What is a skinny hood? He has a fairly good length of neck so I'll experiment with the plaits to see what looks best.
> Also when doing face make up/baby oil, have seen a couple of different ways to do it. Do I go down the bones of his face or blend 'glasses', so to speak, into his face and do the edges of his muzzle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


a skinny hood is a stretchy piece of material (don't know for sure the correct name but it think its lycra?) that goes over their head and neck ,with holes for the eyes and ears and nose. like a hood but stretchy!  

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTGU4e0CwA7SVvS7TpcJdCY_s1HdeM8F4T70rImXN7qrlCkfnzAog&t=1

deinately do his muzzle as for the eyes, I'm not sure how they do it for appys. google apply nationals or something and you can get a good look at the way they present them. i know for arabians they highlight the cheek bones etc as they have a very fine head. depends on your horses head i guess. 
best thing to do.......experiment!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Lycra is right Maddie


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Baby oil isn't as easy to mess up as makeup is. I just do baby oil straight around the eyes and muzzle, down no bone lines or anything. It really is just personal prefernce


agreed! it is much easier to apply then makeup. you don't want your horse to look like he's been hit in the eye nor get that faded and washed kind of look. 

it just depends on the horse. Clear seems to suit tess better than black makeup, where as colonel (my horse) suits black better.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Lycra is right Maddie


yay!!!


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow thanks. I take it you two know each other?!  He is black, I think I'd prefer to use clear rather than black, don't want to over do him. Ok, that would probably be a good thing to purchase... I'll experiment and if I post some pics could you tell me what you think please?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha yes best friends  We show together! 

Yep clear sounds good  Ok post away!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

sure thing! were pretty close 

is that him in your avatar? if he has a black face maybe just some glossy cream? 

the only thing i hate about baby oil is that it gets 'beady' so to speak, and unless you wipe it every so often you get these 'beads' and they are very unattractive haha! well, IMO haha  

just experiment! lot and lots. once you find something you like ,stick to it!


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

That's great, I'm always by myself when I show...it's a bit boring at 5 in the morning with just my beautiful horse.. Okay, can't really complain. Shall I do before and afters?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

I have found that with the baby oil, it looks horrible!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes do before and afters! Yeah with the baby oil you HAVE to make sure that the horses face is clean as the "beads" will form, as Can He Star said


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Starshing said:


> That's great, I'm always by myself when I show...it's a bit boring at 5 in the morning with just my beautiful horse.. Okay, can't really complain. Shall I do before and afters?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes yes! i know right? 

go for it!

i had found that with the baby oil so i got some glossy cream to try instead  i still have a whole tub haha. as i said, i find the black looks better on my horse because he's chestnut with bling. the clear wouldn't bring out his face as much  

you can even get some gloss that is slightly tinted. 

also, if you are confident with a pair of clippers you can clip the hair from their eyelids and you get a really smooth black look, thats without any makeup. all you need is some gloss then.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes a clipped muzzle, ear hairs and around the eyes make a really neat finish to a horses face  Also makes it heaps easier to apply makeup!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Yes do before and afters! Yeah with the baby oil you HAVE to make sure that the horses face is clean as the "beads" will form, as Can He Star said


even when there clean, the dust is attracted and sticks to the baby oil, creates the beads. not much you can do but wipe it off all the time, hence the reason i hate it! 

also baby wipes are great to wipe over the face and legs as well  quick and easy way to remove dirt from the surface


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah yes of course :/ 

Baby wipes are a must!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Yes a clipped muzzle, ear hairs and around the eyes make a really neat finish to a horses face  Also makes it heaps easier to apply makeup!


yep sure does. 
BUT!!! you HAVE to be confident cause once the hair is gone its gone and you can really mess it up  

so if you rant confident and your horse HATES the clippers on his face don't worry about it


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Ah yes of course :/
> 
> *Baby wipes are a must!*


definitely!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Always have some handy  Expecially with Tess's little mishap with the poo in her tail at the last show!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Always have some handy  Expecially with Tess's little mishap with the poo in her tail at the last show!


haha too many oats!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Baha she had none! lol


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

you guys really know your stuff! tinted gloss would be best i think, and im not confident with clippers around the face i must say, too worried about hurting his eyes if he jerks or something. he doesnt like them around his ears, but ive got big clippers, so if i get a pocket trimmer that might be ok. 
i know what thats like, Mags always manages to do a sloppy poo in the float and get it on his white stockings and rump. its horrible!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Starshing said:


> you guys really know your stuff! tinted gloss would be best i think, and im not confident with clippers around the face i must say, too worried about hurting his eyes if he jerks or something. he doesnt like them around his ears, but ive got big clippers, so if i get a pocket trimmer that might be ok.
> i know what thats like, Mags always manages to do a sloppy poo in the float and get it on his white stockings and rump. its horrible!


not really! 
but when you've done it since you were nine, you pick up different tricks along the way  

i would go the tinted gloss. especially seeing he's a 'native' breed. 

pocket trimmers work well! don't use big ones. if he doesn't like it near his ears he probably won't like it on his eyes. you can get him used to them by working with him with them. start on his shoulder and work your way up. 

if it was a big show, you may have had to twitch him to get him clipped. furry ears and whiskers on the muzzle and eyes are a big no no for the big shows.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

do you have any pics of him close up?


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah, i only started showing 5 years ago and im 17. and even then i was only doing Pony Club Gymkhanas i can dig out a coupl of pics, hang on!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Starshing said:


> yeah, i only started showing 5 years ago and im 17. and even then i was only doing Pony Club Gymkhanas i can dig out a coupl of pics, hang on!


yeah, generally pony club is less picky than the 'outside' shows. 
so what sort of show is it? agricultural, pc, royal, gymkhana?

well I'm turning 15 so thats 6 years showing  still learning too 

ok cool!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

are you doing open or breed classes?


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

In February is the biggest horse show in Murray bridge, the Murray bridge all breeds. Kinda between ag and royal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

heres some pics!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Starshing said:


> In February is the biggest horse show in Murray bridge, the Murray bridge all breeds. Kinda between ag and royal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ah ok cool! you live in oz?


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

open classes, i dont know how to show western and i half own him with my riding instructor and her husbnd who's my adopted grandparents, they are lucky enough to have one real grandchild, but both their boys were killed in car/truck accidents when they were about twenty, rode horses all their lives and it was vehicles that killed them, and the accidents weren't their faults either, and they dont have the money to do all the registering required.


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah we're in oz


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Starshing said:


> heres some pics!


oh wow, he's stunning! 

see the whiskers on his chin? clip them off. gives a much neater outine. 

for me personally, i would use some tinted gloss for the eyes and black gloss for his muzzle. 

hes gorgeous though!


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

i reckon so too! i love him to pieces, when im sick, he knows and lets me lay on him under his rugs. once i had a friend arrive at the stables an according to everyone she was running around looking for me for half an hour. i was tucked up under Mags rugs sleeping and he didnt mov a muscle the whole time!

ok, he'll probably try to eat the clippers! will do the gloss too, its good having someone who knows what they would do with a horse, you can build apile of opinions and put the best bits together!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow hes stunning Loving his browband as well! Yep a gloss and all them whiskers gone and he will be looking royal quality in no time


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, a friend let me borrow it. After the show she ended up selling it to me it suited him so nicely. Ok, I'll try all the things you guys have said and will post a pic.
Thanks SO much for your help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

you are very welcome!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Your Welcome  Glad to help!


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Alright, well my computer wouldn't let me post a pic. He wouldn't let me get to his ears and sewing the plaits failed, the gloss brought a new dimension to his face and he looked really neat without all the whiskers. cant wait for next all breeds!


----------

